# [Help 7.2] FreeBSD 7.2



## IgorGlock (Dec 14, 2009)

Hello!

My english is very bad , but I need help!

I'm that: login - [CMD="sysinstall"][/CMD] - Configure - Distributions - [X]  ports - [  OK  ] - FTP(Germany:\) - Extracting ports into /usr directory...

than after some minutes it's aborted and I can see this:



> [ ]  ports



what I'm doing wrong?


----------



## Beastie (Dec 14, 2009)

Try another server or try fetch(1)ing it manually (outside sysinstall of course) from the FTP and untar it.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 14, 2009)

German version of the handbook 
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/de_DE.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/


----------



## IgorGlock (Dec 14, 2009)

hmmn.. it doesnt work! ... [ ]  ports
I do it this way:

1. fetch ftp://ftp.uk.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/releases/i386/7.2-RELEASE/ports/ports.tgz

2. fetch ftp://ftp.uk.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/releases/i386/7.2-RELEASE/ports/install.sh

3. sh install.sh or ./install.sh

4. wait some minutes...


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 14, 2009)

Any reason why you're not simply using portsnap(8) instead of trying to install an outdated ports tree from CD/FTP?


----------



## IgorGlock (Dec 14, 2009)

I have RooT Server... i can't put my CD in :r

I musst install from FTP or HTTP :stud


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 14, 2009)

If you have Internet connectivity, portsnap should work just fine.


----------



## IgorGlock (Dec 14, 2009)

can you say me the CMD? :f
because that's wouldn't work: fetch portsnap


----------



## Beastie (Dec 14, 2009)

You didn't mention what went wrong the first time. The tree's 40+ MBs so it might take a while to download. Did you make sure it's not corrupt (md5/sha256)?




			
				IgorGlock said:
			
		

> can you say me the CMD? :f
> because that's wouldn't work: fetch portsnap


It's an application in the base system. Read its man page.


----------

